# Peanuts and a Band Bash!!!



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Steve and Wade are combining both bashes 

We are having a get together Saturday evening with live music ( August Body ). Should begin somewhere around 6 and last until maybe 12. PLEASE no kids (under 25) and bring a 6 pack donation for the band.

Wade will be doing his infamous peanut boil. I know im looking forward to it!!!


It will be located off of Quintette in Pace, and we have plenty of room for parking. If you are interested in some live music on what should be a nice evening, come on out.


Call or text if you need directions 850-982-6910 Steve
Or message Wade or DOWNTIME 2 on the PFF

Also BYOB. and if you would like to bring a covered dish to add to the table please do. There will be grills onsite but you must provide your own supplies. 

I know im posting this last minute but figured it would be closer for everyone and a better turn out for all..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like a lot more people will have Wades nuts in their mouth this weekend than planed.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya' ain't had nuts till ya' had mine!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

splittine said:


> looks like a lot more people will have wades nuts in their mouth this weekend than planed.


 


please,,,,,,,,,,,,no photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> please,,,,,,,,,,,,no photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My nuts will be hot, wet and tasty.... Bring that camera......


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

That sucks, I got to work.

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> please,,,,,,,,,,,,no photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Aman Too that Dennis!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*So how would one find this place?

Text? 

PM? 

Drive up north some place sniffing for peanuts?*


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

2770 Myree Lane, Pace FL, 32571


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I do not fall into the 25 and under crowd but whats up with that.










Makes me wonder.........











Whats going on in the back ...lol...you can't handle it.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

No one "under" 25... Just a standard that was set by the place where the bash is being hosted at. Nothing personal its just a rule that has to be respectfully followed


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Boston Butts been on the smoker since 6am. There will be pulled pork on the table. That the wife and I are bringing


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> I do not fall into the 25 and under crowd but whats up with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't wanna know where you find these pictures...funny but scary too!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Weather is gonna be great! If anyone needs a charcoal grill let me know and I will make mine available. I believe there are 2 gas grills on site, one will have ribs on it but the other will be available. You may want to bring chairs too. I will not be around the forum much so if you have any questions shoot me a text.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Bump for a good time...


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Bump for good food


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

gonna miss this, but ya'll have a good time!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Have peanuts, will travel. Headed that way in about 45 minutes...


----------



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Looks like a lot more people will have Wades nuts in their mouth this weekend than planed.


 
Never saw the date. what's the date?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tonite Dave..... Catch a plane!!! LOL


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Spork said:


> Never saw the date. what's the date?


T minus 2 hrs


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Funny, Would love to be there but I don't have much of a chance to watch the TIDE so I will be home tonight. Have fun guys.


----------



## Bottom Dwellers Diving (Jul 19, 2013)

sounds like a good time


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just left. My liver was begging me to stop.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice time for sure!! Good to meet some more folks. Band was nice too. Thank you Steve for having us over!!!!


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

It was for sure very much a good time. Look forward to the next one


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Wade - Thanks for the peanuts - I'm going to send you that recipe that we talked about soon. 

Steve - a big time as usual!!!!! Band was kick-as.

Perfect temps and nice clear weather.

And thanks to PaulandBethB for pulling the two events together!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for everyone that made it out, definitely a great time!! The band was awesome, they performed an unplugged version that was very nice . Did I mention the food... there was soooo much food......and what can I say about Wade's wonderful salty little nuts.

Nice seeing some old forum friends and meeting a few new ones and a tip of the hat to Paul and Beth for creating the mesh-up.

In the 26th hour of my 36 hour kidney flush....


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank You Steve, Wade, and everyone that can out... Just a heads up. There will be another Bash after Snapper Season :whistling:


----------

